# Fantasy Football.



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Any interest?


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

You bet! I got me a championship to defend!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcritch (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm always in.....


----------



## floundahman (Jul 28, 2011)

Never tried it before, but might be interested.


----------



## Spook (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm in love me some fantasy football


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2011)

Any updates on this, I'm getting that ole familiar itch with preseason starting soon!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 7, 2011)

I want to play, however I don't want to be in charge of the league. If you want to start up a league, I'd join. Post up the info.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2011)

bcritch said:


> I'm always in.....



Mr bcritch you want to do the honors


----------



## shamoo (Aug 8, 2011)

bcritch runs a mean program, I'm in if he's the hauncho =D> Lets do it the democratic way I vote for bcritch!!! BCRITCH FOR COMMISH, BCRITCH FOR COMMISH, BCRITCH FOR COMMISH, OH BA, not this year BALDY!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 11, 2011)

Well no reply from bcritch so i went ahead and created a 10 man league, if anyone is interested its at https://games.espn.go.com/ffl/tools/join?leagueId=487531 PM me for the password

Edit: Oh yea, the draft is Aug 28th


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 11, 2011)

In, pm sent.
Thanks


----------



## floundahman (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in. Ought to be able to provide some comic relief anyway. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 14, 2011)

Should be 4 spots filled, only 6 spots remaining guys!


----------



## bcritch (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in ................


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2011)

5 more spots left come on guys, we need to fill them before 5am ET on the 28th or it wont draft!!!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate doin those auto drafts but if you guys are doin live draft I'll join!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Queencitybassman said:


> I hate doin those auto drafts but if you guys are doin live draft I'll join!



Nope, its already setup to auto draft


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 18, 2011)

9 days to fill 5 spots! Come on guys enter and compete against the legendary Mr Moo!!!!!


----------



## shinerman77 (Aug 19, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2011)

5 days 16 hours left till draft day and still 4 spots left that we need to fill or we dont draft, since there seams to be little interest with tinboats.net guys I ask those guys already signed up to invite a friend so we can fill the league. If we still dont have enough to draft by Wed im gonna open it u to public access and hopefully fill it that way.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

Last day for tinboaters to get first dibs!

Edit: I will be opening up the league to the public before I hit the rack tonight


----------



## shamoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Didnt we have a decent turnout last year?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Didnt we have a decent turnout last year?



Last year we had 12 signed up for what seamed like a month before draft date. But I believe they were drawn in when you offered the winner a prize (which I'm still waiting on!). This year I'm not sure on a prize since it'll conflict with our move


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 23, 2011)

Count me in. I also hate the autodraft. Last year I stunk, this is the year for redemption


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Count me in. I also hate the autodraft. Last year I stunk, this is the year for redemption



If any one else wants in the password is FF2011


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys in the league- look at your standings and enjoy it now... Tied for 1st place will not last long.

[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> You guys in the league- look at your standings and enjoy it now... Tied for 1st place will not last long.
> 
> [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



I fear silvers! He was the only team to come in between me and my perfect season!!!!!!!!!!!! All though It was in week 1 before my stunning display of waiver wire brilliance...


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

league opened to public


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2011)

And boom! that fast we are filled


----------



## shamoo (Aug 23, 2011)

:beer: :beer: \/ \/ =D> =D> :- :- opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 24, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> I fear silvers! He was the only team to come in between me and my perfect season!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am very much like the Giants, brilliant and ruining perfect seasons some days, then throwing 6 interceptions the next. Go figure.


----------



## floundahman (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, I got my draft results. Now what?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 28, 2011)

floundahman said:


> OK, I got my draft results. Now what?



Now you can either trade or pick players off the waiver wire to build a better team if you weren't happy with your draft and be sure to have your lineup set by sept 6th!!!!!


----------



## bcritch (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm thinking I may give BA & Moo a run for their money this year.

QB - Tom Brady
RB - Adrian Peterson
WR - Larry Fitzgerald


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2011)

bcritch said:


> I'm thinking I may give BA & Moo a run for their money this year.
> 
> QB - Tom Brady
> RB - Adrian Peterson
> WR - Larry Fitzgerald



Dream Team baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but never count out the bassaholics for a repeat, i got me some waiver wire skill, and if that dont work the commish will shave points :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Aug 29, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I may give BA & Moo a run for their money this year.
> ...




I've already scouted the Waiver Wire myself and have a plan to add to the "Dream Team" :LOL2: Come on Tuesday :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 30, 2011)

I also wanted to check out nfl.com fantasy game so I opened a league there and so far like it a bit more. If anyone wants to join that league pm me your email address and ill send u an invite


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 5, 2011)

Still need 3 more for my NFL.com fantasy league, anyone interested?

Edit: oh yea its only a 6 man league so we are talking MVP lineups lol


----------



## LonLB (Sep 5, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Still need 3 more for my NFL.com fantasy league, anyone interested?
> 
> Edit: oh yea its only a 6 man league so we are talking MVP lineups lol




sure what do I need to do?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 5, 2011)

LonLB said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Still need 3 more for my NFL.com fantasy league, anyone interested?
> ...



If you don't have a fantasy account at nfl.com you'll have to register (ill send the link when I get on my computer) if you have one PM me your email address ill send an invite


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2011)

Just a reminder guys, the NFL season kicks off tonight with GB and the Saints at 8:30 ET Get those lineups set, HERE WE GO BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LonLB (Sep 8, 2011)

BassAdict, I never got an invite.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2011)

LonLB said:


> BassAdict, I never got an invite.



Hey Lon sorry about that, I PMed you from Tapatalk shortly after receiving your PM but it looks like they lost yet another one of my messages. My 2nd league filled somewhere between the time I posted about it and when I received your email address.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 8, 2011)

LonLB said:


> BassAdict, I never got an invite.



LonLB - You can take my team if you want to be in. I have 3 leagues already and it gets harder to keep them all straight. Let me know and I (or BassAddict) can send you an invite as a 2nd owner, then remove me. 

Will


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 8, 2011)

wont matter, my so-so team is going to win this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 11, 2011)

It's 3pm and the WI muskies already destroyed the falcons.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 11, 2011)

I got smoked!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2011)

<song to the tune staying alive> Spank, spank, spank, spank, spanking da Moo, spanking da Moo, spanking da Moooooo, Moooo!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 25, 2011)

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 27, 2011)

I vote the league manager go and break up that tie last week. Use your own judgment on how to do it, but make one the winner, please. I've seen that bite people trying to make the playoffs almost every time. I would vote for bench points, then some other stat. 
This is America, we need a clear winner!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 27, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I vote the league manager go and break up that tie last week. Use your own judgment on how to do it, but make one the winner, please. I've seen that bite people trying to make the playoffs almost every time. I would vote for bench points, then some other stat.
> This is America, we need a clear winner!



LOL I seriously thought about it this morning! This was purely out of selfish reasons tho, I wanted to ruin your perfect season to avenge last years fluke win in week 1 which ruined my perfect season (Yes, Denny holds grudges)!!!!!! If you seriously want a tie breaker tho I will email the Texans once I get back to my laptop and see if he wants me to break the tie, if he agrees to it and the majority of the league agrees ill see what I can do


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 27, 2011)

When I looked this am with sleepy eyes, I thought I would lose on bench points and was all gung-ho on changing it.. Now I actually looked at the total ands see I'd win. So I guess I shouldn't have a vote. 8) 

ESPN adjusts scores through the weeks so maybe it will work itself out. (translation... I'll guess your password eventually :LOL2: )


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like im about to get beat by an 0-3 team.................. I do not deserve to be a 2 time tinboat champion!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 2, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Looks like im about to get beat by an 0-3 team.................. I do not deserve to be a 2 time tinboat champion!!!!!!!



I gave you all a 3 game headstart. This week I take out the #1 team, in the coming weeks I take out the rest of you. :mrgreen:

Yes, your going down. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 2, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like im about to get beat by an 0-3 team.................. I do not deserve to be a 2 time tinboat champion!!!!!!!
> ...



LMAO :twisted: even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then, Ill get my revenge in week 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floundahman (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure this thing out. It's been a lot of fun so far. How can I find out how the scoring is done?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 3, 2011)

floundahman said:


> I'm still trying to figure this thing out. It's been a lot of fun so far. How can I find out how the scoring is done?



you should be able to find how plays are scored here https://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leaguesetup/settings?leagueId=487531. If you select the league tab and then settings in the sub menu itll bring you to the same place


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 4, 2011)

floundahman said:


> I'm still trying to figure this thing out. It's been a lot of fun so far. How can I find out how the scoring is done?



Don't worry about it... :twisted:


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 4, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




I'll be waiting. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 9, 2011)

Gotta love when a fantasy football match ups is decided by a Monday night game!!


----------



## bcritch (Oct 9, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Gotta love when a fantasy football match ups is decided by a Monday night game!!



I'm in trouble.

You have your kicker Hanson & the Lions Defense still to play and I'm only up by 11 Points.

I'm rooting for a Chicago win 42 - 0 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 9, 2011)

bcritch said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love when a fantasy football match ups is decided by a Monday night game!!
> ...



HuH.. Oh thats funny I didnt even notice (Evil LMAO) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 10, 2011)

Who is "LB U. NFL STYLE (6SB)"? I'm playing you this week and you have the same name as an old school friend from Texas. Did you go to a small christian school there for a few years?

I know it's a long shot, but since I have to lose, I wouldn't mind losing to someone I know


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 10, 2011)

6SB is one of the 3 guys who joined when I opened the league to the public.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 10, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> 6SB is one of the 3 guys who joined when I opened the league to the public.



Hmm, I'l have to email him via espn then. What a coincidence it could be.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 10, 2011)

Go Bears :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Oct 11, 2011)

Mississippi Ba$$aholics 
(2-2-1) *89*

Atco Double M's 
(2-2-1)	*89*

Don't even think about changing that score Mr. Commish :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Your kidding, right?


----------



## bcritch (Oct 11, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Your kidding, right?



Nope, Tie ball game :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 11, 2011)

bcritch said:


> Mississippi Ba$$aholics
> (2-2-1) *89*
> 
> Atco Double M's
> ...



Thought never even crossed my mind


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry Charlie, but I don't think your team stands a chance this week. But good luck anyway...

:mrgreen:

It's all favorable matchups this week.
QB Eli Manning @Mia 
RB Ray Rice @ Ari 
RB Darren Sproles @StL 
RB/WR Ryan Torain @Buf
WR Vincent Jackson @KC 
WR Mario Manningham @ Mia » 
TE Jimmy Graham @StL 
D/ST Seahawks @Cin
K Dan Bailey @Phi


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 1, 2011)

Another tie???? WTH?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 1, 2011)

Moo didnt loose!, moo didnt loose!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Moo didnt loose!, moo didnt loose!



I was rooting for ya Moo!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 1, 2011)

Its lonely down here, I got a tie next will be a win!


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 7, 2011)

If I win tonight, I'll move from 4th place to 2nd place in the East. :mrgreen:

Plus my win should move me into 5th place overall. If I win out, I'll be bumping one of you top 4 teams out of the championships. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 8, 2011)

No body torches my Packers and gets away with it - Vincent Jackson (last week 32 points, 3TD against my Packers) is on the trading block. Maybe combine him with a RB for something... feel free to offer 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> No body torches my Packers and gets away with it - Vincent Jackson (last week 32 points, 3TD against my Packers) is on the trading block. Maybe combine him with a RB for something... feel free to offer 8)



You may have got me Thursday night, but now we finish it!!!!!! Prepare for the pain Muskies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 13, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > No body torches my Packers and gets away with it - Vincent Jackson (last week 32 points, 3TD against my Packers) is on the trading block. Maybe combine him with a RB for something... feel free to offer 8)
> ...



You gave it a good run, and Gronkowski got you a ton of points, but just not quite enough! Those ties aren't hurting me now


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2011)

EAGLE, EAGLE, EAGLE, Hey did I set a record for the amount of points scored? :LOL2: , oh wait this isnt golf!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > wasilvers said:
> ...



Thank you sir can I have another!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: On the bright side though, at least you totally annihilated me, I cant take the loses where I lose cause i chose one player over another.


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 14, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> On the bright side though, at least you totally annihilated me, I cant take the loses where I lose cause i chose one player over another.




Agreed, I'm kicking myself today for my choices in another league. IfJordy Nelson does awesome, I have a shot, If I played the right players... I hate to think about it


----------



## floundahman (Nov 14, 2011)

My inexperience is showing. Can I get a mulligan?LOL


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side though, at least you totally annihilated me, I cant take the loses where I lose cause i chose one player over another.
> ...



My other leagues I don't really care about if I win or lose all I know is 3 leagues is way too many for me. The other 2 just feel like work to me (which I try to avoid at all times)! Next year it's gonna be the tinboats league and
1 more extra deep league if the tinboats league has less than 16 teams


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 14, 2011)

The one I spend the majority of my time in is my work league. Mostly because I work with these guys and hear about it day in/day out when losing - and it has 5 girls in it, and some are kicking my butt  
I just looked at my history, the league I spend time in is first, but I use the info gathered there to pickup players in my other leagues.
15 pickups - 1 trade (work 8th in points - 9th place) :evil: :evil: :evil: 
15 pickups - 2 trades (family 2nd in points, 2nd place)
13 pickups - 0 trades (tinboats - 1st in points, 1/2nd place)
The tinboats league drafted well and the minor moves have been because a few people here are asleep at the wheel and not picking up players early enough. I don't think anyone I pick up off waivers should ever drop to my side of the wire... but I'm not complaining 

Still hate those ties though!

Edit: If this year has taught me anything, it's that running backs win fantasy games [period]


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> If this year has taught me anything, it's that running backs win fantasy games [period]



Running backs win games but receivers win championships (With the exception of Peterson! My lesson from this year reinforces my cardinal rule of FF, Never hit the wire till week 2.... Im still hearing it from Shiner man about his week 1 win and if i just played Gronk that week i would have won #-o #-o Im also pretty sure if we see each other in the playoffs Its gonna be war!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 21, 2011)

<--------------- is in real jeopardy of missing the championship playoffs. Good thing I play the Moo-Men next week :LOL2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## floundahman (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess I'll change my team name to "Spoiler". Can't win enough to be relevant, just enough to ruin someone else's season. Man I can't believe I'm "that" guy. #-o 


"League Villain"


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 21, 2011)

floundahman said:


> I guess I'll change my team name to "Spoiler". Can't win enough to be relevant, just enough to ruin someone else's season. Man I can't believe I'm "that" guy. #-o
> 
> 
> "League Villain"




Spoilers are the best!! Us top guys watch your games almost as close as our own but sadly once most guys are out of the running they stop playing


----------



## bcritch (Nov 21, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> <--------------- is in real jeopardy of missing the championship playoffs. Good thing I play the Moo-Men next week :LOL2: :lol: :lol:



Moo-Men are beating me right now by 16 points but I have Brady set to play tonight. Go PATS :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 21, 2011)

It won't matter , Wisconsin Muskies is averaging 103 points per week. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:twisted: - just braggin'

Shiner Man needs a few more ties on his record. Guess we'll shoot for that next week


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2011)

bcritch said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > <--------------- is in real jeopardy of missing the championship playoffs. Good thing I play the Moo-Men next week :LOL2: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You got me Mr.Miller!!!!!!????????


----------



## bcritch (Nov 22, 2011)

shamoo said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Another tie :LOL2: 

I think I screwed up my original account and had to create another one.....Mr. Miller


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright, I made the top 4 playoff bracket. Wisconsin, Im gunning for you. I need to win this week, so we can face off in the final round. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 23, 2011)

What? I have to win that matchup - I can't loose to an IL guy :shock:


----------



## floundahman (Nov 29, 2011)

When do the playoffs start?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2011)

floundahman said:


> When do the playoffs start?



Playoffs start in week 14 until week 16


----------



## shamoo (Nov 30, 2011)

did I make the play-offs? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Dec 1, 2011)

shamoo said:


> did I make the play-offs? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



Yes, it's a single game vs. me to determine who will finish in the basement.... :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2011)

bcritch said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > did I make the play-offs? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> ...



Dream Team, Dream Team!!!!!!! (sorry that I jinxed ya this season) :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 4, 2011)

Not much FF time this week might equal a gimme for the henchmen.... then again it might prevent me from pulling a defeat out of the jaws of victory!


----------



## floundahman (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like I might end the year with a winning record. Maybe I'll make some noise in the playoffs


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

floundahman said:


> Looks like I might end the year with a winning record. Maybe I'll make some noise in the playoffs




nice! what team were you again floundah


----------



## floundahman (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm team Dumont.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Who do I play in the playoffs? I'm ready to make my move.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Who do I play in the playoffs? I'm ready to make my move.



You are set to meet the Texas Longhorns in week 14&15, Go Mooooooo!

Also congratz to the Wisconsin Muskies (and myself) Who won their divisions!!! Hopefully we will meet in the championship game so i can avenge that perfect season beat down you gave me last year (yes BassAddict holds grudges!! ) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 6, 2011)

Did anyone notice Tim Tebow led the entire nfl in QB rating this week?
I like this comparison better though:
A Rogers - QB Rating 106 - Won 38 to 35
T Tebow - QB Rating 149 - Won 35 to 32


The playoffs are upon us! Get at 'em!


----------



## bcritch (Dec 7, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > shamoo said:
> ...



I do hold you responsible for my miserable season..... :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2011)

MAA-HOO, MAA HOO the MOOMAN finally won another game :mrgreen:


----------



## floundahman (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I made some noise alright. The loud crash you may have heard was me, followed by the smell of smoke.  I guess there's always next year.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

All I know is after shinermans pitiful showing in our play off game my run for 2 time tinboats championship is almost a certainty unless I bench my entire team!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> All I know is after shinermans pitiful showing in our play off game my run for 2 time tinboats championship is almost a certainty unless I bench my entire team!


Go gettem BA =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice! I have to pull out a big win this week to proceed :?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 19, 2011)

With an easy over Shinerman all that stands in my way of enacting swift and harsh retribution for ruining my perfect season last year is 50 points. Ill be rooting for ya tonight Muskies, but after that its payback time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## floundahman (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## wasilvers (Dec 20, 2011)

So I get the chance to beat your TWO more times before this league is over. :twisted: :twisted: 

This will almost be as fun as fishing!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 27, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> So I get the chance to beat your TWO more times before this league is over. :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> This will almost be as fun as fishing!



Game 1 down with a 17 point lead for the Mississippi Bassaholics!!! Just think, you can always associate the year Drew Brees broke Marino's record with losing horribly to Drew Brees and the Mississippi Bassaholics in the 2011 Tinboats.net fantasy football championship game :lol::lol::grin::-D


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 27, 2011)

There's a reason I have Tebow on my team. The comeback will be so spectacular, you will sit in stunned amazement.:grin:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 27, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> There's a reason I have Tebow on my team. The comeback will be so spectacular, you will sit in stunned amazement.:grin:



its been documented, Jesus only helps Tebow in the 4th Quater, and I am the Tom Brady of fantasy football!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

[youtube]WQ6vat1DIRI[/youtube]


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Dec 30, 2011)

I want in on this if you do it again next year. I'm a Fantasy Footballaholic.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 1, 2012)

im going to go ahead and post this now!!!!!!!!!!





:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 3, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 
Congrats, you beat me 2 weeks in a row. Just picking Eli over Tebow would have given me the overall win. Good matchup.

PM me your address, I have a prize for you. :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 3, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> Congrats, you beat me 2 weeks in a row. Just picking Eli over Tebow would have given me the overall win. Good matchup.
> 
> PM me your address, I have a prize for you. :twisted:



I say great match up! If Tebow even had a mediocre day you would have won. Dont know about you, but I was sweating at the late game when Bradshaw started racking up the points. PM is on its way with my address, but with that twisted smiley Im thinking I should be expecting a dead fish in the mail. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## floundahman (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations BassAddict! I guess there's always next year.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats BA =D> thanks for running it this year....


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> PM me your address, I have a prize for you. :twisted:



Finally convinced Ahab to foward me my mail! THANKS WILL!!!!


----------

